# Kernel ottimizzato gaming-sources

## cerri

Qualcuno sa dirmi che cosa cambia da un kernel normale? Patch? Qualcos'altro?

----------

## Montag[SGU]

L'unica cosa che so e' che i gaming-sources contengono queste patch:

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

Spero sia sufficiente per farti un'idea di cosa ti aspetta.

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]EOL

----------

## cerri

Denghiu, lo provo subito.

----------

## cerri

Tralasciando le miliardi di patch che mette, sembra veramente migliore.

Ci ho guadagnato in fluidita' e in utilizzo di memoria.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

In effetti mi incuriosiva provarli.

E' possibile lasciare installati differenti sorgenti del kernel senza che gentoo si confonda per questo?

----------

## cerri

Certo. Il trucco sta nel settare correttamente il link simbolico /usr/src/linux verso il kernel in uso.

----------

## maur8

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Certo. Il trucco sta nel settare correttamente il link simbolico /usr/src/linux verso il kernel in uso.

 

e naturalmente mantenere una configurazione coerente tar i kernel (es. i dirver caricati come moduli, le impostazioni generali del kernel ecc.)   :Laughing: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Lo sto usando da un paio di giorni e, in linea generale, mi sembra si mantenga sui livelli dei gentoo-sources, senza particolari miglioramenti.

L'ACPI, per il mio computer, marca visita anche in questa versione e ho notato l'assenza di imon. A proposito di quest'ultimo, ero convinto venisse usato da fam come demone... e invece mi sono reso conto sul campo che fam funziona correttamente anche senza di lui.

Mistero.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Double post per dire che mi ero sbagliato sul conto di imon (cioe' la pensavo giusta prima): senza di lui fam funziona correttamente solo nel caso di operazioni compiute tramite Nautilus, mentre, intervenendo sul file system da console, Nautilus si limita a mostrare i cambiamenti avvenuti solo dopo il classico refresh (Windows style).

----------

## cerri

A me la versione ck6 ha fatto morire le thinkpad utilities...  :Sad:  peccato avevo lo stesso problema anche col kernel 2.5....

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Compilata oggi anche la ck6. 

Nessun problema da rilevare, anche se ancora non ho controllato se hanno sistemato il supporto ACPI per i Satellite. Non che ci faccia molto affidamento, ma non si sa mai...

----------

## bsolar

Mentre voi razzolate tra kernel sempre più abnormi io, dovendo affrontare problemi di instabilità del nuovo PC che mi stavano lentamente portando all'alcolismo, ho optato per un bel vanilla stable, che ha risolto la cosa brillantemente (con grande gioia del mio fegato).

Non voglio sapere come, non voglio sapere perché (almeno per ora...).  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

bhe, io vi dico solo questo:

installando il gaming sources praticamente non mi e' cambiato nulla per quanto riguarda la stabilita' (o almeno sembra dopo un intero giorno di utilizzo del PC), tutto va magnificamente fluido e ho guadagnato -come si intuisce dal nome- 20 (dicesi VENTI) frame al secondo alla risoluzione di 1280*1024 con una geForce2MX e un athlon 1000 tbird al gioco GLTRON (da 60 a 80 fps) e ne ho guadagnati 10 con Unreal Tournament 2003

Direi prestazioni decisamente notevoli. Chiunque giochi con Gentoo, fa bene ad installarselo. Inoltre credo che vada bene per il mio PC dato che rimanendo sempre acceso (o quasi : ) ha bisogno di una ottimizzazione ancora migliore per la memoria.

Grandioso, anche se vorrei vedere anche il 2.5 per confrontarlo... ma CREDO che aspettero' la versione stabile (2.6 giusto? per quando e' prevista?)

io ne esco molto soddisfatto, fin ora  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## cerri

bsolar, ti prego, se hai una foto davanti al tuo pc con in mano qualsiasi cosa di alcolico pubblicala!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

